# Wild Callings ?



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been given some samples, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, so I gave Brandon a teaspoon of Wild Callings lamb canned grain free food on his normal dinner of Acana Grasslands, and 2 teaspoons of tripe. I never saw him gobble anything up so quickly. I am sure it was the Wild Callings.
I would love to know if anyone has ever tried this brand? If you should read read about it I would appreciate any opinions.
Thanks again!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I read it and I was very impressed. I like that on their limited diets the protein isn't so high. It is hard to find grain free food without protein the is very high. It is still just a bit high for Misha but so close I am tempted to try it!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Not familiar with it, *Suddenly*. But here's the link (click for details) to Dog Food Advisor's review. Glad Brandon enjoys it! :eating:
Wild Calling Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating
Wild Calling! (Canned)
Share
Rating: ★★★★☆
Wild Calling! canned dog food earns the Advisor’s second-highest tier rating of 4 stars.

Wild Calling! is a meat-based, grain-free canned dog food using a notable amount of named species as its main sources of animal protein, thus earning the brand 4 stars.

Highly recommended.
However, with 66% of the total calories in our example coming from fat versus just 30% from protein, some recipes may not be suitable for every animal. In addition, this same finding also prevents us from awarding the brand a higher rating.

Please note certain recipes are sometimes given a higher or lower rating based upon our estimate of their total meat content and (when appropriate) their fat-to-protein ratios.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That was another reason I couldn't try it, the fat was a bit high. With a dog with pancreatitis I have to keep fat below 11%. I prefer protein around 21%. This food was so close on both, but just enough over to have reservations.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not changing his food. I am just putting a tsp in his dinner. I did it again tonight and he gobbled his entire dinner up. I have only 1 can and its the grain free,I think it's called Shepard something, but it's the lamb.i don't think 1 tsp a night would hurt, do you?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just an update. Yesterday I was out and picked up another can of Wild Callings Grassland dog food. On dog advisory this was rated a 5 star, so I figured I'd try a tsp again in Brandons food this morning. He is really picky at times but once again he gobbled his food up. I guess I found a new topper for his food. It's amazing how willing he is to eat now.
If anyone tries this brand I would love to know what you think.
Thanks again and enjoy your weekend!


----------

